# Alpha legion *spoilers*



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with Roboute Gulliman completely, the alpha legion's methods are underhanded and ignoble. In the book "legion" they use an entire company of the imperial army as cannon fodder to win a minor victory. They rarely even fight in the open!!!


----------



## jjmon3y (Jul 14, 2008)

But then again if you think about it the imperial guards who philosophy is to use the troops as coannon fodder until the enemy is out of ammo, so the emperor's methods are underhanded and ignoble. Long life HORUS!!!!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

And remember, 1 astartes death is worth a thousand humans... so they say.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

WHA? the alpha legions ways should not be questioned,they have good reasons for all of it


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

bah humbug!! the Alpha Legion are just not cool in the sense that they never do anything dignifigant in the heresy besides th drpsite massacre


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, using the IG unit as cannon fodder is no different than what the IG would do themselves. If I recall correctly, later in the book the lord commander was going to commence an orbital bombardment on an even larger number of his troops. And according the book, when that unit was used as cannon fodder, it was a major victory, not a minor one. The IG had been unable (for months, i think, maybe over a year?) and would continue to be unable to take hold of that city. With the sacrifice of 1 IG unit the Alpha legion was able to conquer the city no problem. Yes, even according to astartes standards, the alpha legion tends to use some rather shady methods. The big one being secrecy and deception. If you picked up on the common theme among all the legions that fell to chaos, they all had secret lodges.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

If you've reached the end (or pretty close) you would also know that Perturabo and Omegan (is that spelled correctly?:scratchhead: ) joined Chaos for justice, not to slay Mankind. Gahet (is that right?:scratchhead: ) showed them that if Chaos lost, Mankind would slowly die away and Chaos would rule. If Chaos won, Chaos would slowly die and bring hope to the other races in the galaxy.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

well then this would make the alpha legion my official not favorite  in fact i now hate them, sigh so much potential.....


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> If you've reached the end (or pretty close) you would also know that Perturabo and Omegan (is that spelled correctly?:scratchhead: ) joined Chaos for justice, not to slay Mankind. Gahet (is that right?:scratchhead: ) showed them that if Chaos lost, Mankind would slowly die away and Chaos would rule. If Chaos won, Chaos would slowly die and bring hope to the other races in the galaxy.


Actually it was more along the lines of, Chaos wins and mankind is extinguished along with chaos rather quickly. Chaos loses and mankind suffers a slow terrible fate and chaos still continues to flourish. Basically the fate of chaos and mankind were tied together.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm actually in the middle of Legion actually, and its pretty good. Alpha Legion are dirty secret bastards. They completely lack the Knight in Shining Armor idea of space marines. They are the dirty assassin marines who will do anything. I could see quite a few of them not wanting to turn to Chaos as well, as there were probably quite a few on espionage missions when they turned.

I am Alpharius..


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> If you've reached the end (or pretty close) you would also know that Perturabo and Omegan (is that spelled correctly?:scratchhead: ) joined Chaos for justice, not to slay Mankind. Gahet (is that right?:scratchhead: ) showed them that if Chaos lost, Mankind would slowly die away and Chaos would rule. If Chaos won, Chaos would slowly die and bring hope to the other races in the galaxy.


Actually it is Alpharius and Omegon not Perturabo, he is the Iron Warriors Primarch.

Also, at the end of _Legion_ it isn't clear what the Alpha Legion are really up to, they saw the options and said they would refuse to help extinguish mankind (so siding with Horus) but they also said they would not betray the Emperor (therefore not siding with Horus). Which is typical of their methods throughout the book.

I haven't read the whole series but _Legion_ left me under the impression that those sneaky buggers were doing it all for their own reasons, rather than supporting one or the other


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Forgive me for being a little cynical, but I think the HH books may have proved to be more popular than GW/BL had originally thought, and they are therefore trying to cram a few more books into the series.

Not such a bad thing really, since I haven't hated any of the books so far.

Saying that, for me, Legion was very much along the lines of Decent of Angels. Much of the book added nothing to the series, with a little bit on the end to tie it all in.


----------

